# Londinium L1 original



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Recently got this from @coffeechap and I am in love. The group itself is a joy to use, extremely temp stable and very well made. The machine gets to temp in about 40 minutes, less with some flushes. It's extremely easy to work on, and great quality. I was hesitant about getting a lever with a pump, but tbh I'd doesn't kick in very often and it's not that loud. This machine is easily serviceable for those like me that are into that sort of thing, and tbh there's really not much that can go wrong really aside from maybe changing the pump, level probe and vac breaker every few years if that. Coming from vintage machines, this really is great, I can leave it all day, and pull back to back shots without much fluctuation in group temp. There seems to be an issue with thermosyphon stall on the early L1s but so far I haven't had any issues. A real joy to use 😁💪💪


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ha ha so glad that got to you in damaged! The thermosyphon issues were due to the pressure stat being set to high on early models the solution to which is dropping it to 1.1 bar max.

The L1 was and always will be a great rock solid lever machine that will let for decades if looked after.

inwould usually say welcome to the lever club, but you are already a seasoned lever user so high praise indeed for the good old Londo.


----------

